# How to ship boxes from the U.S. Virgin Islands to Dubai



## quietmonkey (Sep 17, 2008)

I have personal items (books, artwork, photos, some of sentimental value) to ship, at my own expense, from the U.S. Virgin Islands to Dubai. Is the US Postal Service feasible and reliable? Any other worthwhile suggestions from people who have direct experience would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

Fed Ex. They operate in Dubai and can get the stuff to your door. Don't go cheap.


----------



## cobragb (Mar 15, 2010)

Yea, USPS lost three out of four of my boxes in one shipment. I'll never use them again. I have used Aramex, Fedex, TNT and even UPS with good success.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I second Iron Horse and Cobragb's comments. My friend sent me a box through USPS back in November and it hasn't arrived yet, it's probably lost somewhere over the Atlantic!

We used Aramex a couple of months ago to ship two boxes from DC to Dubai and they arrived within a few days with no hassles at all.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

+1 on FedEx. I got two big boxes of personal stuff shipped here with them. I don't think it was that expensive either. I want to say less than $500 for two big & heavy boxes filled with books and business manuals, software, equipment.


----------

